# Einfache Rolladensteuerung für EFH



## Oellness (11 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich heiße Volker, bin neu hier und suche ein paar Tipps für mein Anliegen.
Wir werden dieses Jahr unser EFH bauen in der ich gerne eine einfache Rolladensteuerung für 15 Rolladen integrieren möchte.

Diese Steuerung soll folgendes können:
- Jedes Rollo mit eigenem Taster öffnen/schließen
- Gruppenweise öffnen/schließen von Geschosse und vom ganzes Haus.
- Zeitabhängiges öffnen/schließen, wobei die Zeit variabel einstellbar sein soll.
- Es soll jederzeit Ausnahmen für das Schließen gemacht werden können.
- Eventuell noch eine Verschattungsoption

Da ich relativ günstig an Beckhoff Systeme dran komme möchte ich auch darauf konzentrieren.
Für die Steuerung habe ich mir folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:
- BX8000
- KL2722 - 15 mal
- KL1809 - 3 mal
- KL9010

Eine Änderung der Öffnungs- bzw. Schließzeit sowie weiter Eingaben würde ich hier über den Joystick und das eingebaute Display vornehmen wollen.

Oder aber ich verwende das CX8090 um mit einem Webserver die gewünschten Änderungen per Webinterface vornehmen zu können was natürlich komfortabler ist.

Nun zu Euch: Was meint Ihr, habe ich da einen groben Gedankenfehler drin?

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Volker


----------



## rheumakay (11 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
wie wäre es denn z.B. mit Homematic?
http://www.homematic.com/
Das Ganze funktioniert über Funk, schau mal auf die Homepage , zu beziehen unter anderem bei ELV.


----------



## Oellness (11 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

 vielen Dank für den Vorschlag aber das ist mir zu teuer.
Wie gesagt, ich komme an Beckhoff Komponenten relativ günstig ran und möchte diese auch nutzen.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## rheumakay (11 Mai 2012)

na was kommen da denn jetzt in der Summe an Kosten bei dir zusammen (Beckhoff).
Bedenke , du mußt ja auch überall Kabel verlegen...


----------



## Oellness (11 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

für die angegebenen Komponenten würde ich ca. 700€ zahlen.
Ok, das Kabel kommt noch hinzu aber mit Kabel habe ich später immer noch die Möglichkeit etwas anderes einzubauen oder zu ändern.
Wenn ich jetzt auf Funk setze bin ich immer auf Funk festgelegt...

Gruß


----------



## rheumakay (11 Mai 2012)

naja..mit Funk bist du doch auch flexibel, kannst schnell deine Anlage erweitern,ohne die Wände aufzustemmen.
Zu den Kosten:
Zentrale:200Euro, Jalousieaktor a 40Euro macht bei deiner Anlage 800Euro
(wenn man jetzt noch deine Kabel und die Arbeit rein rechnet...und es funktioniert sofort )


----------



## rheumakay (11 Mai 2012)

...aber Beckhoff geht natürlich auch(Wago,KNX,EIB usw..) da gibt es unter Suche genug Infos hier im Forum


----------



## Oellness (11 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Du vergisst aber noch die Schalter...

Gruß


----------



## rheumakay (11 Mai 2012)

Nein, der Funksender ist der Schalter (Artikelnummer 103038 dazu gibt es einen entsprechenden Adapter für alle gängigen Hersteller wie Busch-Jaeger,Merten,Jung und und und.
Du benötigst dann nur noch die Wippe und Rahmen.


----------



## Oellness (11 Mai 2012)

Hi,

ah ja. Dann muss der Schalter aber am Fenster sitzen, richtig?


----------



## rheumakay (11 Mai 2012)

Nöö du baust das Haus ja noch?
Setz den Schalter da hin, wo du möchtest.
Von dort aus muß allerdings die "Leistung" zum Jalousiemotor gehen.

Es gibt auch andere Module die kann man direkt in den Jalousiekasten setzen, so daß du nur 230V in den Jalousiekasten legst und keinen Schalter mehr in der Wand benötigst.
Dann kann man alle Jalousien z.B. mit einer Fernbedienung schalten. (Alle gleichzeitig ,oder auch einzeln).


----------



## Oellness (11 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ja das Haus bauen wir noch und die Schalter sollen an der Innenraumtür sitzen.
Das heißt dann wiederum Kabel verlegen wobei sich der "Vorteil" gegenüber einer kabelgebundenen Steuerung verringert...
Hinzu kommen noch die Schalter für die Gruppenschaltung...

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Reichweite und Zuverlässigkeit aus?

Ich stehe ja generell Neuem aufgeschlossen gegenüber, aber wenn ich an WLAN, DECT, DCF77 und Homematic denke kommt mir unwiderbringlich Elektrosmog im Sinn...

Gibt es irgendwo ne Seite wo man so ein System simulieren kann bzw. berechnen?


----------



## rheumakay (11 Mai 2012)

ruf doch mal bei denen an , und lass dich beraten.
ich bin den ganzen Tag elektro-smog ausgesetzt (Handy,Computer,Produktion) sorry aber ich halte das ganze für Quatsch
dann müßtest du dir ja gleich nen Farradayschen Kafig als Haus bauen..


----------



## Markus_CX9001 (12 Mai 2012)

Hallo Volker,

ich habs so ähnlich gemacht wie du es vor hast, hab alles verkabelt - ist zuverlässiger als Funk ... und bei einem Neubau wo man alles noch planen kann ist das kein Problem.
Für die Abfrage der Fenster verwende ich enocean in Kombination mit Secusignal Fenstergriffen.
Als Taster verwende ich die Jung 2248 Taster, da sind auch gleich Status LED´s drin.
Programmiert hab ich mit TwinCat und der Beckhoff BuildingAutomation Library.
Mit den Kl2722 wäre ich vorsichtig, da ein Triac nicht potentialfrei schaltet - in Kombination mit den Becker Jalousiemotoren funktionieren sie nicht.
Allerdings sind diese Antriebe zu empfehlen.
Ich benutze die Kl2602, und die softwaremässige Verriegelung gegeneinander reicht aus.

MfG Markus


----------



## Oellness (13 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

was für ein System von Beckhoff verwendest Du denn?
Wir bekommen die Selve SEL Plus Rohrmotoren.
Mal sehen ob die mit den 2722 laufen.

Wie groß war der Verkabelungsaufwand?

Gruß


----------



## ohm200x (14 Mai 2012)

Hallo, 

soll's nur bei den Rollläden bleiben?  Bei dem Grundbudget für die Steuerung kommt's doch auf ein paar Euro für weitere Klemmen nicht an oder? Wie wäre es den Rest (Beleuchtung) im Haus dann auch noch zu steuern?

Ich habe nen CX90xx im Keller, steuere zwölf Rollläden, die Beleuchtung, das Aquarium und ...(das war's bisher)

Ich verwende gewöhnliche DO (2408) und dahinter Koppelrelais von Finder (38er?)
Dazu einige Dimmerklemmen (2751). Wobei ich im Zuge der Umrüstung auf LED im Aquarium zusätzlich DALI mit ins Boot nehme.

Als Bibliothek verwende ich OSCAT.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Oellness (14 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

eigentlich ist nur eine Rollosteuerung angedacht.
Da Problem ist das die ganze Sache funktionieren muss sonst springt mir meine Frau auf den Kopf 
Also viel Spielraum für "Bastelleien" und "Rumprobieren" hab ich da nicht zudem fehlt mir die Zeit dazu.

Gruß


----------



## Markus_CX9001 (14 Mai 2012)

hallo Volker,

ich verwende einen CX9001-1001. Kombiniert ist das ganze mit einer herkömmlichen Elektroinstallation. Beim Einziehen der Leerrohre in die Decke hab ich alle zum zentralen Punkt zusammengezogen, wo ich später den Verteilerkasten und die Steuerung plaziert hab.
Im Gang unten und oben und im Treppenhaus steuere ich das Licht mit den Dimmerklemmen von Beckhoff, der Tasterleitung ists ja egal ob 24V von der Steuerung drüberlaufen. Zur Not könnte ich auch umbauen auf Stromstoßrelais, da ich hier 5x1,5 Kabel verwendet hab.
In den restlichen Räumen hab ich jeweils eine 10x2x0,8 für den Jung A2248 8fach-Taster gelegt.
Alle Zuleitungen zu den einzelnen Räumen sind 5 Adrig, und die Verkabelung im Raum auch. Somit hab ich die Möglichkeit, eine Phase mit Dauerstrom zu belegen, und zwei weitere bei Bedarf schaltbar zu machen, die 5 Adrige Zuleitung macht dies nachträglich sogar über die Steuerung vom zenralen Schaltkasten aus möglich. (hab ich z.b. im Wohnzimmer gemacht um Standby-Geräte über sie Steuerung abzuschalten!! (Beckhoff KL 2641 - die lässt sich zur Not auch mit der Hand schalten!!!)
Im Kasten sind alle Leitungen auf Wago 3-Stockklemmen und Doppelstockklemmen für die zweite und dritte Phase aufgelegt.
Durch die Kombi einer guten Standardinstallation und der SPS konnte ich das Risiko auch sehr gering halten, von meiner Frau getötet zu werden.

Ich mach noch ein paar Bilder, wenns gewünscht wird

MfG Markus


----------



## ohm200x (15 Mai 2012)

Hi,

so ähnlich habe ich das bei mir auch aufgebaut. Alle Verbraucher kommen im Keller auf Mehrstockklemmen an. Dummerweise habe welche ohne N-Sammelschiene /Nulltrenner verwendet. Hab die "Mehrkosten" gescheut.

Taster habe ich ohne LED. Teils 4-Fach teils Doppeltaster. Auch von Jung. Für Rückmeldung hätte ich zusätzliche Ausgangsklemmen und Leitungen mit noch mehr Adern benötigt. Den Nutzen darin sehe ich gering. Allerdings wäre ne 10- oder mehradrige Leitung in der Gesamtsumme nicht groß ins Gewicht gefallen.

Um Leitungen vom OG bis in den Keller zu sparen habe ich für die "Sensorik" sprich Taster, Temperatur ... zusätzlich EIB/KNX im Haus. Dran hängt in jedem Raum ein ZennIO Z38 Raumcontroller.

In der Garage hängt ein Unterverteiler. Bisher geht da ne 18-adrige Leitung vom Hauptschrank hin ggf. kommt dort mal ein BK9xxx rein zwecks Gartenbeleuchtung / Bewässerung. 

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Oellness (15 Mai 2012)

Markus_CX9001 schrieb:


> hallo Volker,
> 
> ich verwende einen CX9001-1001. Kombiniert ist das ganze mit einer herkömmlichen Elektroinstallation. Beim Einziehen der Leerrohre in die Decke hab ich alle zum zentralen Punkt zusammengezogen, wo ich später den Verteilerkasten und die Steuerung plaziert hab.
> Im Gang unten und oben und im Treppenhaus steuere ich das Licht mit den Dimmerklemmen von Beckhoff, der Tasterleitung ists ja egal ob 24V von der Steuerung drüberlaufen. Zur Not könnte ich auch umbauen auf Stromstoßrelais, da ich hier 5x1,5 Kabel verwendet hab.
> ...


Hallo,

ja ein paar Bilder wären ne feine Sache. Dann kann ich mir eine ungefähre Vorstellung von der ganzen Sache machen.

Beckhoff bringt im Juli CX9020 raus, das wäre dann ne Alternative zum BX8000 da das CX8090 noch auf sich warten läßt...

Gruß


----------



## Markus_CX9001 (15 Mai 2012)

Servus,
anbei ein paar Bilder ...

hier der Jung A2248 von hinten





und von vorne



hier der Bereich Küche und Essen
Der Taster ist auf 1,5 m Höhe, Lichtschalter Standard Mitte 1,1 m
Belegung Taster 4 Rollos mit Kontrollleuchte ab-stop-auf (venetian blind ex 1switch)
langer Klick alle ab-stop-auf
Warmwasserzirkulation für Küche über Timer
Kontrolleuchte für Fenster offen (der Zugang zur Terrasse wird über einen Enocean Fenstergriff von Hoppe Secusignal abgefragt,
damit ich wenn ich auf der Terrasse sitze und bei Sonnenuntergang die Rollos schliessen nicht ausgesperrt werde.




hier der Bereich Wohnen
Belegung:
 1 Rollo für Glasfassade ab-stop-auf
Standbygeräte TV
alle Rollos Erdgeschoß schliessen
alle Rollos Erdgeschoß öffnen
alle Rollos Obergeschoß schliessen 
alle Rollos Obergeschoß öffnen
Licht Treppenhaus über Dimmer 1 Switch (hab ich nachträglich gemacht, weil meine Frau oben immer das Licht zum ausschalten vergessen hat!)





hier ein Teil des Kastens
Links oben 24V Netzteil und 24V Verteilung über 2Stock-Klemmen 
Rechts Wago Klemmen mit N-Schiene und PE über Hutschiene
Quer durch die Mitte ein Kabelkanal
unten ein Teil der SPS mit Enocean Masterklemme, Kl2641 für StandbyTV, Rolloklemmen Kl2602, Dimmerklemmen Kl2751, und nochmal Kl2602 für Zirkulation und Reserven.
Dazwischen 10A Einspeisklemmen, abgesichtert mit B10 Sicherungsautomaten.




Zur Visualisierung noch kurz:
Beim Cx9001 gibts anscheinend keine Visualisierung über das Webinterface, zumindest weiss ichs nicht. 

Ich hoffe dass ich ein bißchen helfen konnte

MfG Markus


----------



## Limdor (15 Mai 2012)

Die Jung-Taster sehn echt schick aus. Gefallen mir.


----------



## Pontifex (21 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

sieht alles sehr gut aus.
kann man den Rest der Verteilung auch mal auf einem Foto sehen?
Wie hast du das mit den Abedeckungen realiesiert und was ist das für ein Schrank?


----------



## Markus_CX9001 (24 Oktober 2013)

Servus,

als Verteilerkasten habe ich einen Hager Feldverteilerkasten mit 252 PLE. Hauptsicherung und Zähler sind in einem eigenen Kasten, Unterverteilungen hab ich nicht.
Kleiner Tipp, der Feldverteiler kann nicht gross genug sein - nicht vergessen: Netzwerkhub, Satverteiler, Türsprechanlage ... und was man sich halt sonst so alles einbildet 

Abdeckungen hab ich noch nicht drauf, die müssen eh nur immer weg, wenn ich was umklemmen will!!!

Gruss Markus


----------

